

Urban story telling with Open Data - rmason
http://civic.io/2012/12/20/urban-storytelling-with-open-data/

======
theanalyst
Certainly tells a (disturbingly) good story, mapping areas with the respective
number of incidents might tell the more vulnerable areas from the others

